# A few extras for members...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought I'd let you guys know about a few extra features we've added to the forum. We'll be constantly adding and updating to eventually make this the finest HT forum on the Internet... :yes: 

You can click on your member/username in the upper right hand corner where it reads: "*Welcome, [username]*" to view your profile.

In that same box is the days date and a clock.

Avatars galore have been added for several categories... and there will be more.

In the Menu Bar at the top there is a "*Quick Links* drop down menu to quickly access some of the most used member areas... instead of having to click through several steps/pages.

There is a search drop down menu in the upper right corner of the *Members List *that will allow you to search for members.

A smiley drop down menu has been added to the Quick Reply, Quick Edit and Quote Reply message toolbars:


----------

